# Vacuum Hose map for CA20E ?



## CCCMikey (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi 

Does anyone have a Vacuum Hose map for a CA30E or similar motor? I have a few hoses that don't seem to be in the right spots based on my Gregory's manual, but not sure.


----------



## tjcnok (Nov 22, 2010)

Good luck with that! A couple years back I had the local mech. replace the engine in my 720. Instead of marking where the hoses went he just cut them all and yanked the engine out then immediately closed his business. It has been a long struggle to get the pick up running again. Not right even now. The Nissan dealers in both Edmond,OK, and Broken Arrow,OK, both refuse to even look at it, stating that the re-wiring and vacuum hose replacements would have to be an hourly job and i would be much better off just buying another pick up. Hate to do that because I bought it new and I am really fond of it still. I do have an original 1985 4X4 dealer's repair manual but I think it won't work for anything but the 85 model pick ups as the mechanicals are pretty much unique for that particular model year, or so I have been told.


----------



## CCCMikey (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmm, that's pretty stupid on the original mechanic's behalf!

Really, all you'd need is two or three good photos of the engine bay of a matching vehicle and you'd be set anyway.

In your case, couldn't you just block all vacuum hoses and run the vehicle in a basic fashion? 

I know in my service manual it tells me how things are supposed to work, and I can sort of follow it but not 100% sure it's right. If only their photos were just a little clearer. (In my case, a Bluebired '85 GXE series 3)

Just Googled and found a 2400*1200 Pickup image perhaps similar to yours, 1985 Nissan Pickup Engine Tuning by Maria , but for mine so far only a tiny pic at Discount 1985 NISSAN BLUEBIRD GXE ULTRA Private Used | CarsGuide.com.au - Compare Prices & Save shopping in Australia

Another at http://i.ebayimg.com/05/!B4YjnU!EWk~$%28KGrHqYOKj!EyOtbps9CBMpplBNo5!~~_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007

Out of time for now


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

tjcnok: What year/engine does your truck have? I may be able to find the routing diagrams


----------



## tjcnok (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all that information! I have been looking for routing diagrams for both the electrical and vacuum systems. Used to be a dedicated web site for Nissan trucks that had a wealth of information but it has since closed. I live in a really remote area and can't find any one else anywhere around here that has a pick up like mine (1985 Japanese built 4X4, 4 cyl). I will take a look at all the information yall were so kind to offer this moring. Thanks!


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hope these help:


----------



## tjcnok (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks so much! I know you have gone to a bunch of trouble. This is surely the best clue to re-doing the vacuum system I have ever come across. May I ask where you got this information? Thanks again, Tom


----------



## tjcnok (Nov 22, 2010)

Oooops, sorry. Should have said electrical system. Working on both at the same time.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

EBSCOhost - world?s foremost premium research database service
u: indianhead
p: trial

Don't know how long it'll be available so print anything you want to keep for long term reference.


----------



## CCCMikey (Nov 13, 2010)

Excellent recourse, thanks Ben1 

Tip: If you want to download multiple pages from the above site, you can use the scrapbook extension in Firefox. First, expand out all sections of interest to you, then tell it to capture the page with a link depth of one. Then, if and when it disappears from the Internet, you still have it


----------

